# Estação Chaves cidade no Wunderground



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (16 Jun 2017 às 12:40)

Boas notícias...

Mais uma estação na região transmontana, denta vez no centro da cidade de Chaves...

https://www.wunderground.com/person...ESM2#history/tdata/s20170616/e20170616/mdaily

Vou segui-la de perto para perceber se os dados são fiáveis.


----------

